

Motivation is just as precious as execution - ibagrak
http://codercofounder.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/motivation-is-no-less-precious-than-execution/

======
simonhamp
This article rings true with me. Especially in the managerial role, I love
seeing it when my guys show and prove how passionate they are about a project.
Makes it so much easier to support them!

~~~
aespinoza
I think execution without motivation is nil.

I loved this article, BTW.

~~~
ibagrak
It's one of those things that you kind of know to be true, but then it
startles you when feel its impact on your own work over a long period of time.
Thanks, BTW.

~~~
aespinoza
Yes I know what you mean. I think execution without motivation is a job. I
have never had a job before. :D

